# Mom, dad and family.



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Marble angel veil tails that I bought from Canadian Aqua Farm a couple of months ago. The babies are 10 days old and they are eating live brine shrimp.






I'd estimate 300 +/-babies.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Lots of babies lol Congratz!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, looks great.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice! I wish my pair would progress past eating their eggs... keep the updates coming!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

rich16 said:


> Nice! I wish my pair would progress past eating their eggs... keep the updates coming!


 I believe that angelfish learn to look after their eggs/fry. The parents are the teachers that instil what we call instinct into their children.

I have a tankful of a 100 +/- koi angelfish that were raised by their parents, they are somewhere around 14 weeks old.. There's spawning happening every week here.


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Really nice brood, looks very good.

Douglas


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's awesome, never had angelfish fry before.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

effox said:


> That's awesome, never had angelfish fry before.


Well I tell you it's quite a sight to see them swim with mom and pop, when they get a bit older. I have some golden koi that are nearing four months old that are still with their mommy and daddy. I'll post a pic later!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

The koi coming up to four months, their bodies are the size of loomies and/or toonies.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!


----------

